# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco router

## ntellos

Πρόσφατα μου χάρισαν το παρακάτω cisco router. Απ' ότι διάβασα στο net το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο δεν υποστηρίζει adsl2+, αλλά όμως μπορώ να βάλω ένα ethernet σε bridge με ένα συμβατικό router και να παίξω μπάλα. Η βασική ανάγκη που θέλω να καλύψω είναι να στήσω dns server για να βλέπω εσωτερικά web apps σε domains. Έχω αυτήν την δυνατότητα καθώς το cisco θα είναι σε bridge; Επίσης επειδή έχω να πιάσω ios εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια και χρειάζομαι ενα φρεσκάρισμα. Ας πούμε ένα guide για ftp setup, 5 βασικά για acls κτλπ. 



```
Cisco Internetwork Operating System Software
IOS (tm) C836 Software (C836-K9O3Y6-M), Version 12.2(11)YV, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)
Synched to technology version 12.2(13.1u)T
TAC Support: http://www.cisco.com/tac
Copyright (c) 1986-2003 by cisco Systems, Inc.
Compiled Mon 20-Jan-03 21:56 by ealyon
Image text-base: 0x800131E8, data-base: 0x80B06D64

ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 12.2(11r)YV, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)
ROM: C836 Software (C836-K9O3Y6-M), Version 12.2(11)YV, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)

Router uptime is 2 hours, 59 minutes
System returned to ROM by power-on
System image file is "flash:c836-k9o3y6-mz.122-11.YV.bin"

CISCO C836 (MPC857T) processor (revision 0x200) with 29492K/3276K bytes of memory.
Processor board ID AMB07390J31 (2251501916), with hardware revision 0000
CPU rev number 7
Bridging software.
Basic Rate ISDN software, Version 1.1.
```

----------


## SfH

Δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθείς για production. Έχει τόσο μικρό cpu που με nat θα είναι θαύμα αν έστω πλησιάζεις ταχύτητες adsl2+ , ασχέτως από το πόσο θα συγχρονίζει το modem. Πέρα αυτού, το ios γενικά δεν είναι και η καλύτερη πλατφόρμα για dns.

----------

